# Another Yo Slingshot Review. Plus Discussion On Future Vids



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so busy at work with overtime and all.. so I only had time to make a quick vid.. I plan on making a better one when time permits..

I thought to share with the forum what I posted on my YT channel






Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, I hope you like it!


----------

